# Lemond Min Max paint cracks



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I've been watching ebay for a Lemond min max, and I've noticed many of the used ones, even the ones in excellent shape, have a spot or two where the paint is cracked. Is this a common problem? If so, I may want to stay away from this bike, or at least until they have the problem resolved. One add stated that he had the Lemond rep look at the bike, and would not warranty it beacuse it was not structural, just a paint crack. I'd would imagine that a carbon bike with cracked paint is gonna scare most potential buyers, so I don't want to get a bike that will have a poor resale value, as I trade bikes often. Any thoughts?


----------



## jb636 (Nov 3, 2005)

Own an 07 Zurich and have not noticed any problems or issues with the paint on my bike. Love the bike and the ride. 

Haven't noticed any bikes on ebay that you talk about?? Where are the supposed "paint cracks"??


----------



## Bikemark1 (May 6, 2007)

I too have the '07 Zurich and have not yet seen any paint cracks. But I too am very curious as the where the mentioned paint cracks are appearing on the frames. Please, this is an important piece of missing info, especially if the cracks are being noticed in the same location from bike to bike.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

Ditto- 08 Tete frame here and where are the paint cracks showing up at?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I' m pretty much computer stupid, so I don't know how to do the linky thing, but there is a Beunos Aeiros frameset right now on ebay tthat has one and the seller even says that this is common with the 07 line. Take a look.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

cyclust said:


> I' m pretty much computer stupid, so I don't know how to do the linky thing, but there is a Beunos Aeiros frameset right now on ebay tthat has one and the seller even says that this is common with the 07 line. Take a look.


Found it-Lemond says-
http://www.lemondbikes.com/customer_support/questions.php#faq24
pics of top tube-


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Here's the auction link

http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-LeMond-BUE...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Other than by outside force, paint cracks if it's less flexible than what it was applied to. The frame flexes slightly during a ride, and expands/contracts with temperature changes. If the paint can't follow these tiny movements, it has to crack. (A classic example is hardened artist's oil paint, which cracks severely if the canvas below moves with changes in temperature and humidity). In my view, the rep is technically correct in calling these "just paint cracks," but he's off-base in refusing warranty if there's a pattern of paint cracking because it's too brittle. If Lemond used inappropriate paint on some frames, they need to make good with a complete repaint. Of course, if the paint cracks were caused by rough handling or accidents, the rep is right on both counts.

/w


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

That's pretty much what I assumed was happening. I really like the Lemond min-max frames, but if a carbon frame has cracks in it, regardless if it is just the paint or not, it's gonna be darn near impossible to sell for a decent price. I tend to trade bikes quite often, so I'm pretty familiar with what is acceptable for wear-n-tear on used bikes. Cracks in carbon are not acceptable at all, many people wouldn't even risk throwing a leg over a carbon bike with a crack in it. And if Lemond won't warranty even the original purchaser of the bike, then I think I'll have to pass on the Lemond untill I know they have that problem solved.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh, I forgot to add, A few eeks ago there was another ebayed Lemond that had a paint crack, and that one had it on the headtube. So It's apparently not just happening at one spot. I would think that the headtube would be one of the least likely places for it to happen if it was from frame flex. The down and top tubes I could see, but the headtube probably flexes the least of any tube on the bike.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

> _I really like the Lemond min-max frames, but if a carbon frame has cracks in it, regardless if it is just the paint or not, it's gonna be darn near impossible to sell for a decent price_


Exactly. The average buyer has no way of knowing if a paint crack is indicative of a deeper defect or not. Furthermore, he doesn't care—he'll just pass, as you said.

Re that earlier ebay Lemond: I saw that too and enhanced the crappy head tube foto a bit. I think that very faint but long crack was caused by something striking or scratching the headtube, as you suspect as well. The whole tone of that auction made me think that the frame had lived a hard life, but that's just a guess.


----------

